# Creatine and cutting



## BiggT (Apr 25, 2006)

ive been cutting for a couple months now and i just started taking creatine. is there anything wrong with this? will this help me keep my lbm? maybe even build more muscle?


----------



## beerman_420 (Apr 26, 2006)

creatine isnt really teh best supplement to take when cutting ..


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 26, 2006)

wrong!
do a search


----------



## BiggT (Apr 26, 2006)

beerman, please dont give me advice like that when you look like you do.
i would like advice from someone who knows what they are talking about. thanks


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2006)

Creatine doesn't help you or hurt you cut. It makes you retain water, and within a week of stopping it, you will lose the water.
Creatine will help you to hold on to LBM while cutting.
Creatine's main function is as a secondary fuel for your muscles when you are pumping out high reps, over 8. 
It helps you pull out a few more reps on a set which allows you to break down the muscle a little bit more, so that with proper diet and nutrition you accomplish a little more with each workout. 
I do not feel that creatine did much for me, but many swear by it.


----------



## icanrace (Apr 26, 2006)

I take creatine during my cutting phase too, not just my bulk phase. I don't think it matters one way or another. Just my thoughts.....


----------



## cg18862 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been taking creatine for the past three months and trying to cut as well.  I noticed my weight increase steadily during that time also.  I have been off of it now about 2 weeks and have already lost 5 pounds with no change in diet or exercise.  

In my opinion, it has it's advantages and disadvantages during cutting.  I can build some great muscle while on it, however gain weight in the process.  I've used both CEE and Tricreatine Malate and they both still give a puffy look, although not to the extreme as monohydrate.  

I see the advantage of going off of it and losing some weight and see more definition as you drop the water.  The muscle is there; now if I can lose more of the stubborn fat on top of it.  

To answer your question, I would not use creatine while cutting.


----------



## brollickby06 (Apr 26, 2006)

BiggT said:
			
		

> beerman, please dont give me advice like that when you look like you do.
> i would like advice from someone who knows what they are talking about. thanks




Im not saying beerman is right, but hey..thats just not nice.
Im small but i have a decent amount of knowledge...at least i think i do


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 26, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Creatine doesn't help you or hurt you cut. It makes you retain water, and within a week of stopping it, you will lose the water.
> Creatine will help you to hold on to LBM while cutting.
> Creatine's main function is as a secondary fuel for your muscles when you are pumping out high reps, over 8.
> It helps you pull out a few more reps on a set which allows you to break down the muscle a little bit more, so that with proper diet and nutrition you accomplish a little more with each workout.
> I do not feel that creatine did much for me, but many swear by it.



i read a research article stateing creatine works best to build muscle when using a strength training routine, not a higher rep workout. although it will help you push out more reps it said it will not build muscle to the extent of a strength workout.......my personal experience with creatine on strength routine was 12 pounds on and kept 9 off, and when i was using a body building routine i gained 6 pounds and kept 4 but also a slight increase in body fat. no changes to diet were done.(used size on both times)


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 27, 2006)

Creatine will put on ~10lbs of water weight. Going off and then loosing weight does not correlate to fat loss.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 29, 2006)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> Creatine will put on ~10lbs of water weight. Going off and then loosing weight does not correlate to fat loss.


The "weight" you put on with creatine in the short-term is just intracellular water retention, which dissipates once you have discontinued use.  I bloat a pretty good bit with mono and cee, but I've never put on 10lbs of water weight.  It is more in the 3-5lb range in the first 3 weeks of use.


----------

